# Need a custom glass or Acrilic tank. Where to buy?



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Who makes custom aquariums? 
In the next two years I'll be building a 12x1x1 tank. 
Thought I'd start my planning.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

So a 90 gallon tank???

Build the tank yourself. You might find some used plate glass at one of teh glass companies. I'm not certain but I've only seen 4'x8' sheets of acrylic. It sort of seems like an odd size for a large tank.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Spitfire is a glass wielder no? Chexk with him


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

dsouthworth said:


> Who makes custom aquariums?
> In the next two years I'll be building a 12x1x1 tank.
> Thought I'd start my planning.


Dsouthworth,
Sounds like an interesting aquarium! I dont think the 12' will happen in glass, I could look into it for you. Most LFS will be able to offer you a quote on such an aquarium. Of course, pricing will change as two years go by, particularly on materials.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Itll be an inwall tank that runs the stretch of a wall. 

I do have a contact in the states, but I don't even want to think about those shipping charges. 
In the sattes from my guy he quoted $900. This included a 1x1 center brace every 3 feet and a tempered bottom. Also included four (4) 2" holes in the back glass. 

I'll be happy for any help or contacts that BCA has.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I dunno if this guy is still in biz Derek, but he used to be a sponsor here and built custom tanks. Here is his old section, you can try to contact him if no other luck
Munster Tanks


----------

